# Une alternative à Instagram ?



## pereanathan (2 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,

j’ai deux questions concernant Instagram.

1- comment se débarrasser des notifications « interne (push?) » dans l’application Instagram ? (Exemple : Christophe a démarré une video en direct...).

j’ai beau tout désactiver dans les réglages de l'iPhone et dans l’application en elle-même... mais rien n’y fait elles apparaissent toujours (application lancée bien sûr).

d’autre part

2- Existe-t-il une application pouvant afficher mon compte Instagram (mon feed/flux) ?

par exemple sur Mac, il existe « GRIDS ».
Mais je ne trouve rien sur l’Applestore pour l’iPhone.

merci d’avance pour vos retours.


----------



## pereanathan (12 Avril 2020)

Personne a une petite idée sur une application alternative ?

Ou comment supprimer ces notifications inter-app ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Avril 2020)

"Réglages" > "Notifications" > "Instagram" > décocher "autoriser les notifications" ?
Mais dans ce cas, c'est l'ensemble des notifications qui sont désactivées.


----------



## pereanathan (12 Avril 2020)

@ecatomb

J’ai déjà tout désactivé dans les réglages... il s’agit particulièrement des notifications inter-app (celles qui apparaissent dans l’application durant la navigation...) malgré le fait d’avoir décoché tout ce qui me semblé être utile pour contrer ces notifications, rien n’y fait, elles apparaissent toujours. Même le mode « tout mettre en pause » ne semble pas fonctionner


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Avril 2020)

Je vois, il ne s'agit donc pas des notifications iOS.

Et avec le site mobile, as-tu aussi la même chose ?
Tu peux aussi essayer d'aller sur le site avec ton mac/pc et regarder dans les paramètres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Avril 2020)

J'ai trouvé ça, à voir si ces paramètres existent toujours :








						How to Turn Instagram Push Notifications Off - STEP BY STEP
					

This easy-to-follow step by step will explain how to turn Instagram push notification off. To turn off these sometimes bothersome notifications, you should first login to your Instagram, go to the...




					technology.onehowto.com


----------



## pereanathan (12 Avril 2020)

Merci, je regarde sur mac pour voir si d’autres menus s’affichent..., pour désactiver ces pushs.
Merci en tout cas pour les réponses.

À défaut, je me pencherai sur une autre application pouvant afficher mon feed.


----------



## pereanathan (15 Avril 2020)

Ça n'a pas fonctionné. Rien sur l'application bureau pouvant m'apporter un plus sur ce problème.
Je recherche toujours une application alternative à la version officielle même si j'imagine que Facebook fait tout pour éviter les clones...  si quelqu'un a une app à proposer


----------



## pereanathan (16 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Petit UP

Je suis à la recherche d’une alternative Instagram (car je ne suis toujours pas parvenu à supprimer les notifications interne : IGTV, LIVE...). 

Je recherche une autre application (client/flux/feed) pouvant répondre aux mêmes fonctionnalités qu’Instagram (feed en carré, message...).

Je ne trouve pas, ou alors ces applications sont masquées volontairement dans les premiers résultats de L’Appstore, ou tout simplement interdîtes.


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

Non il n y a rien comme instagram , c'est sans doute idiot mais si populaire que meme les grands photographes y sont
apres il y  a plein d'app de partage photo mais personne les verra


----------



## AdrienAvnl (25 Novembre 2020)

pereanathan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Petit UP
> 
> ...


faut aller dans les paramètres d'insta et non les paramètres de l'iPhone... Paramètres > Notifications > En direct et IGTV > non


----------



## Larme (25 Novembre 2020)

C'est surtout que je ne sais pas si Instragram a des APIs encore. En bref, donner l'accès à des tiers de récupérer les flux, tes abonnés, etc et de manière assez complète et pas limitée.
Car sinon, il faut charger manuellement la page web, trouver les infos soi-même, et espérer qu'Instragram ne change pas le lendemain le code de sa page web (car oui, il y a souvent beaucoup de petites mises à jours invisibles pour l'utilisateur).

Pour les notifications, comme dit précédemment pour tous, sinon, aller sur la page de la personne, cliquer sur le bouton _Abonné(e)/Notifications_ et désactiver ce dont tu as besoin. Un peu pénible car il faut le faire compte par compte. Après, je ne sais pas à quoi tu t'abonnes, moi je n'avais pas beaucoup de comptes, et dès que y'en a un qui me donnait une notifications, je le mettais en sourdine ainsi.


----------

